# BF2 - Back to Desktop Windows 7 32Bit & 64Bit



## HanZ4000 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
Ich habe ein riesen großes Problem! Ich habe mir seit neuestem Windows 7 zugelegt und hab somit mein XP in den Ruhestand versetzt! Dann wollte ich BF2 auch wieder installieren, welches unter XP wunderbar funktioniert hatte. Die Installation ging einwandfrei, keine Probleme. Erst habe ich das Hauptspiel installiert, dann wurde automatisch der Patch 1.41 installiert und anschließend habe ich den Patch 1.5 installiert. Und das alles auf Windows 7 64Bit. Hat bis dahin einwandfrei geklappt. Nun wollte ich eine runde zocken und ich kann das Spiel nicht öffnen, da bei jedem klick auf die bf2.exe der bildschwirm schwarz wird und wieder zum Desktop zurückspringt. Ich habe es auch bereits im Kompatibilitätsmodus mit jeglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert, visuelle Designs deaktiviert und immer als Admin ausgeführt.
Nichts hat funktioniert.
Dann dachte ich mir "Hey liegt am 64bit system" und habe prompt windows 7 32Bit installiert --> Selbes Problem.
Ich komm hier einfach nicht weiter, wenn irgendeiner von euch einen tipp für mich hätte wäre ich ihm mit sehr viel Dank verbunden   .. Danke schonmal im Voraus
Mfg HanZ


----------



## Rappa02 (10. Dezember 2009)

Jo Hallo !

Habe genau das selbe Problem !
Habe auch schon alles ausprobiert .


Hilfe wäre nett


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weis läuft bf2 nich unter win7. is halt wie bf1942 wohl noch pures xp game ^^


----------



## Nomad (10. Dezember 2009)

doch bei mir läufts komplett OHNE probleme!

punkbuster schon geupdated?? vll. liegts daran
oder nur erstmal den patch 1.41 installieren und testen


----------



## Rappa02 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also unter Vista Läuft es doch auch ! 
nur unter Windoof 7 geht nix 

als Admin nicht . als was auch immer rumgefummelt "nix"

sollte mal na EA gehn und mal schreiben was die dazu sagen !


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2009)

Also BF2 läuft definitiv unter Windows, egal ob Win XP, Vista oder Seven.

Ich hab die Probleme schon sehr oft gehört, da ich aber selbst die Probleme noch nicht hatte, hab ich das noch nicht gegoogelt.


----------



## GER----[ColdEye]---- (12. Dezember 2009)

So Männer´s.

Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Patch 1.50 gehabt.
Bei mir stürzte das Spiel beim Start auf den Desktop zurück.
Das Problem habe ich mit dem Patch 1.41 Full nicht mehr.
Daher mein Vorschlag zu dem Problem:

1.- Spiel installieren.
2.- Patch 1.50 installieren (Somit sind auch die Packs dabei)
3.- Patch 1.41 installieren
4.- SPIELEN

Hoffe, bei euch hat es auch geklappt.
Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!!

MFG


----------



## kelevra (12. Dezember 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hatte auch das Problem, das an seinem Notebook die Bildwiederholfrequenz vom Monitor unter 7 falsch erkannt wurde. nämlich als 59 Hz. So weit ich weiss scheint es ein Rundungsfehler zu sein. Damit kann das Spiel wohl nichts anfangen und stürzt ab. Ein Fix ist mir nicht bekannt.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mal nachsehen, ob die Frequenz richtig erkannt wird (meist sinds 60Hz)


----------



## K3n$! (12. Dezember 2009)

GER----[ColdEye]---- schrieb:


> So Männer´s.
> 
> Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Patch 1.50 gehabt.
> Bei mir stürzte das Spiel beim Start auf den Desktop zurück.
> ...




Viel Spaß im Singleplayer.


----------



## NobodyGhost (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe BF2 auf dem RC 64bit installiert ohne Probleme und zwar wie folgt:

Erst DVD eingelegt und wollte sofort installieren,dann kam der Wahrnhinweis das das Spiel nur unter Xp 32bit getestet wurde bla bla.

Inst nicht weiter ausgeführt.

Über den Explorer in die DVD geschaut,Rechtsklick auf die Setup Datei,
mit dem Kompat.programm ausgeführt,eigene Einstellung das es unter XP SP3 lief und installiert.

Patch 1.5 raufgehauen und alles hat super gefunzt

hoffe das ich weiter helfen konnte


----------



## Gajus168 (23. Dezember 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Singleplayer.



 Patch 1.4 nach 1.5 wird nicht laufen

Ich habe  BF2 incl. Spezial Forces auf Win 7 64bit installiert, mit 1.41 full und dem 1.5er gepatcht, manuelles PBupdate PunkBuster Online Countermeasures durchgeführt und alles lief 
Nun schnell in den Multiplayer-Modus und auf 'nen Server und was passiert - kick von Punkbuster 
Systemdienste von Punkbuster wurden nicht erkannt , also nächstes Tool von evenbalance installiert http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe  und ausgeführt (für Nutzer von Windows VISTA und Windows 7 ein hilfreiches Tool, die Probleme mit Punkbuster zu lösen).

Jetzt funktionierte alles, bis auf die Mod Spezial Forces - wenn der Ladebalken bei etwa 40% ist, geht's zurück auf den Desktop 
Ich denke, das Beste ist, wenn ich BF2 auf meine XP Partition installiere - schade, denn sonst bin ich mit Win 7 sehr glücklich.


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir funktioniert bf2 einwandfrei auf win7 64bit
hatte das im ersten post beschriebene problem auch, lag aber an den ati tray tools


----------



## HanZ4000 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey Danke für eure sehr guten Vorschläge!
Ich werde jetzt sofort alles mal ausprobieren, wenn die Kiste funktioniert mit BF2 schmeiß ich eine Runde Bier! 
*ich probier mal alles schön aus*


----------



## HanZ4000 (28. Dezember 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> soweit ich weis läuft bf2 nich unter win7. is halt wie bf1942 wohl noch pures xp game ^^


Also bf1942 geht komischerweise einwandfrei ohne zicken auf meiner Kiste, auch ohne die Patches 
Windoof oder die  Treiber oder keine Ahnung...


----------



## DarkMo (28. Dezember 2009)

sehr interessant. naja wenns geht wieso nich. hab ich nix dagegen *g*


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich würde ich XP auf dem Rechner belassen. Es gibt einach noch zu viele Probleme um Vista oder Win7 voll nutzen zu können.

Ich z.B. seh nicht ein, dass ich auf diverse Software verzichten soll, nur weil die mit meinem Vista64 nicht laufen will.

Letztendlich muss das aber jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gajus168 (29. Dezember 2009)

NobodyGhost schrieb:


> Also ich habe BF2 auf dem RC 64bit installiert ohne Probleme und zwar wie folgt:
> 
> Erst DVD eingelegt und wollte sofort installieren,dann kam der Wahrnhinweis das das Spiel nur unter Xp 32bit getestet wurde bla bla.
> 
> ...



Genau, so hab ich es auch nochmal installiert - jetzt funzt auch mein Spezial Forces 
Setup-Datei vom Spiel und von den Patches alle im Kompat.-Modus (XPSP3), Desktopgestaltung deaktiviert und alles nacheinander inst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2009)

Es hat garnix mit Win7 zutun. 

Habe damals auch BF2 gespielt, und den Back-to-Desktop-Bug hatte jeder meiner Freunde, auch ich immer wieder. Ist sehr bekannt das Problem im Inet, doch es gibt keine Lösung. Es ist immer eine Glückssache, erst nach einer Windows-NeuInstallation gings wieder, bei der nächsten Installation wiederum nicht mehr, es war grässlich


----------



## HanZ4000 (2. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es hat garnix mit Win7 zutun.
> 
> Habe damals auch BF2 gespielt, und den Back-to-Desktop-Bug hatte jeder meiner Freunde, auch ich immer wieder. Ist sehr bekannt das Problem im Inet, doch es gibt keine Lösung. Es ist immer eine Glückssache, erst nach einer Windows-NeuInstallation gings wieder, bei der nächsten Installation wiederum nicht mehr, es war grässlich


Hmm wenn das so ist werde ich wohl mein OS neu installieren...
Eine andere Frage, was für Grafikkartentreiber habt ihr? (vielleicht liegt es daran).
Also ich habe aktuell den NVIDIA Treiber 195.55


----------



## HanZ4000 (2. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Es hat garnix mit Win7 zutun.
> 
> Habe damals auch BF2 gespielt, und den Back-to-Desktop-Bug hatte jeder meiner Freunde, auch ich immer wieder. Ist sehr bekannt das Problem im Inet, doch es gibt keine Lösung. Es ist immer eine Glückssache, erst nach einer Windows-NeuInstallation gings wieder, bei der nächsten Installation wiederum nicht mehr, es war grässlich


Achja: Mit was für einem OS hast Du das Problem gehabt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2010)

Habe BF2 seit einem Jahr nichtmehr gezockt ^^  

Hatte das Problem damals immer mit dem 1.41 Patch. KA was damals für ein Nvidia-Treiber aktuell war ^^


Edit: 

Windows XP/ Win Vista


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

Startet das Spiel doch mal im Fenstermodus und schaut ob ihr beim Crash eine Error bekommt, an dem kann man vlt. genaueres rauslesen.

Für den Fenstermodus musst du in deiner Verknüpfung den Anhang 
+fullscreen 0 anfügen also "Pfad/bf2.exe" +fullscreen 0


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

klingt mir eher nach nem fehler in den einstellungen daher einfach mal den gesamten bf2 ordner in dokumente löschen dann müsste es eher gehen ...


----------



## HanZ4000 (6. Januar 2010)

Leute BF geht! 
..Und das seitdem ich von meinem 19 Zoll Röhrenmonitor auf meinen 24 Zoll TFT mit der Auflösung 1900x1080 gewechselt bin.
Daraus schließe ich, dass das Problem mit der Monitorauflösung zutun hatte.
Nur neuen Monitor angeschlossen udn es hat funktioniert.
Das einzige was ich dann hatte, waren bei 8 - Fach SpielAA  Texturfehler (die waren einfach weg).  Dann hab ich AA Modi im Spiel deaktiviert und in meinem aktuellen NVIDIA Treiber auf 16 Fach hochgezogen.
Jetzt sieht bei mir BF2 richtig geil auf HDTV auf  auf allen Settings High.
Und es läuft wie eine eins!!!!
Ps. ich verwende das OS   Windows 7 64Bit Home Premium.
--> Für alle anderen geplagten: Es gibt Hoffnung, es liegt nciht am OS sondern wohl an der Auflösung.
Ps. Habe BF2 im Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows 2000 laufen!


----------



## Nomad (11. Januar 2010)

jetzt hab ich ein problem!
hab auf der ersten seite geschrieben daß es wunderbar funzt aber jetzt?!? von gestern auf heute immer wieder BtD!!! (also genau vom 7. auf den 8.  )
hab schon einiges gelesen in versch. foren aber nichts half so wirklich!

ich weiß das dies ein sehr verbreiteter und bekannter bug ist aber ich wende mich in zeiten der not an euch um BF2 wieder spielen zu können!

P.S: hab win 7 ultimate 64 bit
P.P.S: hab schon nen TFT-Monitor^^


----------

